# Need help with Contouring and Bronzers- Bobbi brown honey NC42



## Viji (Mar 16, 2018)

Hi!

I am new to Contouring. I am a NC42 in Mac studio sculpt foundation( I feel this gives me a white cast!- not enough yellow) and I use honey in Bobbi brown stick Foundation. I recently got the Cover FX G-60 drops. 

I use Mac MSF in medium tan. I just got the MAC dark deepest in the mail. I like it. I wanted to make a contour kit with the Anastasia refills. I don’t have a under eye setting powder. I don’t have any contour kits. I am all confused!!! Should I get a kit from her. Or should I just pick up Mac Blunt( got that from reading here and you tube), a sculpting powder refill and a setting powder. I have Mac Msf Sunpower as well. Please help!! Thank you

viji

Note: I have dry skin!


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 16, 2018)

For undereyes, are you looking to brighten that area with a setting powder? Or are you more concerned with keeping your undereye concealer from creasing?

As for contouring, unless you're planning to do makeup on other people, you don't need a full contour palette/kit, IMO. All you need is one contour shade (either powder or cream or both) that suits your skintone (if you think MAC Blunt will work for you, go for that). You could even use a foundation stick in a slightly darker shade than yours.


----------



## Viji (Mar 16, 2018)

Thank you for replying!!

1) I need a setting powder. I am confused if I should get a translucent powder or something which can set and brighten my under eye. I don’t know which one to get though! Flash back and all. 

2) I will be happy to get one contour shade. Do you think blunt will be a good choice for my skin tone? I was looking at medium chocolate Soleil and the dark chocolate Soleil.
thanks!


----------



## Viji (Mar 18, 2018)

I got the Mac Blunt and picked up two blushes from Nars(Amour and Dolce Vita)!! I need to decide on the under eye setting/brightening powder.


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 18, 2018)

If you want something more brightening for under the eyes, you can go for something with more of a yellow tint (e.g., Make Up For Ever's Ultra HD Microfinishing Pressed Powder in Yellow), which won't be ashy on your skintone like a white powder might.

If you want a more traditional setting powder, Laura Mercier does a loose translucent setting powder in a darker tone for darker skins.


----------



## Tinkerbell79 (Apr 5, 2018)

I tend towards kits because I don't know exactly what to buy otherwise.  Next time I buy contouring products I will come here for "what to buy" instead!


----------

